# truecrypt questions



## ryu (Mar 25, 2012)

I've installed truecrypt from security/truecrypt and always get this error when I try to mount a container. 
	
	



```
Failed to obtain administrator privileges: myusername is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
```

I know a way how to fix this, but this can not be right at all.

Edit /usr/local/etc/sudoers and add this line.


```
## User privilege specification
root ALL=(ALL) ALL
[B]myusername ALL=(ALL) ALL[/B]
```

Is there another way to fix this?

Also, how can I add a link/symbol for truecrypt to my GNOME application menu?


----------



## ryu (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there no other way to fix the described problem? How do other truecrypt users handle this?


----------



## Zare (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't edit sudoers manually. Run `# visudo`


----------



## fonz (Mar 27, 2012)

ryu said:
			
		

> I know a way how to fix this, but this can not be right at all.
> 
> ```
> ## User privilege specification
> ...


One of the main points of security/sudo is that there's more to it than just 
	
	



```
ALL=(ALL) ALL
```
Somewhere (way) down the end of the sudoers manpage there are examples of how to allow a user to run specific commands only, rather than allowing them everything.



			
				ryu said:
			
		

> Also, how can I add a link/symbol for truecrypt to my GNOME application menu?


Can't help you there because I don't bother with GNOME, but we have a special GNOME forum here, you might want to ask there.

Fonz


----------

